# Which shift



## DonutMonster (Sep 29, 2017)

Good morning everyone. 

My chief gave me the option of coming off midnights and going on the 4-12 shift or to stay on. Us midnight guys got a good thing going on and my Sgt is very relaxed. I also have 3 young kids. 4 on 2 off schedule for both shifts. So which is better, 4-12 and sleeping with my wife every night or midnights and getting the whole bed to myself and being able to have time with the kids everyday?


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

A lot depends on your opportunity to move later. Midnights can be tough for some people. If this is a once in a several year opportunity, think hard about it.


----------



## DonutMonster (Sep 29, 2017)

Edmizer1 said:


> A lot depends on your opportunity to move later. Midnights can be tough for some people. If this is a once in a several year opportunity, think hard about it.


I've been on midnights for the past 6 months. It's not too bad. 4-12 is more exciting to work. Lol. Never knew the decision would be so hard.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Been on midnights 4 years, still dont have the seniority for 4-12. Can’t wait to get there. Forget about days.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Second shift is good for drinking, that's about it  
Hated midnights, but the 4 and 2 schedule probably makes it more bearable.
( we had set shit days at the jail, wens - thurs )
Hold out for days and you'll have a more normal life.
Only downside is the brass is hanging around and you'll wait longer for a vacation pick. 

My humble .02


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

pahapoika said:


> Second shift is good for drinking, that's about it
> Hated midnights, but the 4 and 2 schedule probably makes it more bearable.
> ( we had set shit days at the jail, wens - thurs )
> Hold out for days and you'll have a more normal life.
> ...


I did 3 1/2 years in nights. I would jump in a heart beat if I were you. Nights isn't healthy in the long term but do what's best for you and your family.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Could be a hard choice. What are you missing most.
Wife, kids, semi normal life,. Or the action that may be more available on 4-mid.
I know there's more to it. 
I'm not a fan of over nights,. Like the eve shift,. But days are ok too, for me.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

I did midnights for 11 years (most of that time was by choice), then one day, I had enough and went to days. You don't realize how bad working midnights affects you physically until you get off them. At least I didn't, and I liked that shift. Just one man's opinion.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

When I was younger I use to like midnights but it got old fast. And it absolutely sucked working a midnight then working a overtime day. Not to mention people outside of shiftwork could never get the concept that sleeping during the day was my nighttime. I found it a lot easier to work a 4-12 into an overnight overtime. I eventually moved on to 4-12 and liked it . You could be awake and do things during the day when off and you could still come home to bed and sleep somewhat more normally after shift. The decision Is up to you but I liked 4-12.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

I'd stay nights. Everyone I talk to about 4-11 says the same thing "it's great, I always have time for the gym." But that's it, you never see anyone because theyre all at work. 
EVERYTHING happens between 4-11... you'll miss a lot.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Funny thing is many people who are on and like the Mids, hate the 4-12, and vice versus. I personally HATE mids, but loved the 4-12 because there was work to do and the Admin A-holes were gone home. Mids were never good for me physically.
Details are easier to deal with on the 4-12 too I think...........

And then theres the 4-12, Mid-8 split shifts too! WOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I wish I was on days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonutMonster (Sep 29, 2017)

I appreciate the replies. If I lived in my hometown if Everett I would jump on 4-12. But I live in a small north shore town. I decided to stay midnights for a few reasons. My Sgt is real relaxed and has a great sense of humor, I have a sick one year old who requires frequent dr appoints in Boston which usually last well beyond 4p. I must admit though. Very true about mids messing with you physically I've gained like 15 pounds since I started back in April. I thought I would hate midnights when I started but I've slowly adapted.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

DonutMonster said:


> I appreciate the replies. If I lived in my hometown if Everett I would jump on 4-12. But I live in a small north shore town. I decided to stay midnights for a few reasons. My Sgt is real relaxed and has a great sense of humor, I have a sick one year old who requires frequent dr appoints in Boston which usually last well beyond 4p. I must admit though. Very true about mids messing with you physically I've gained like 15 pounds since I started back in April. I thought I would hate midnights when I started but I've slowly adapted.


I work mids and hitting the gym right when I get up makes a huge difference in how I feel. Having a cool Sgt is definitely an added bonus.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*I GOT YOU ALL BEAT!!!!!
*
I've been on overnights for almost 32 years! I love the guys (even though, with the exception of a core group of about 4) we've seen our share of personnel changes. Plenty of guys came for a few years, then bailed for various reasons but we still remain a tight group because we ARE an aberration. No brass. We actually more often than not work harder than the 3-11 shift, but when we don't we REALLY don't. Weekends are a killer and it's mostly drunks. Unlike the other shifts, we're quicker to slide by a call with ONE officer, to make sure he/she is OK. The other shifts don't, nearly as often.

One of our guys just went 3-11 for 6 months. He'll be back with us next summer. He was one of the core group. Now....

I would never, EVER advocate for anyone to work overnights. But with exceptions, I would never advocate AGAINST it.

We used to do 12-8 then switched to 3-11 several years ago. We have the best opportunity to grab daytime details, fight less traffic, get a decent night differential and again, when it's dead, it's DEAD!
Once in the groove, there's nothing like it. That knowledge that, most of the world is asleep, but YOU"RE still up keeping an eye on things, lots of the time. You can get to a call much faster and without having to use that annoying siren. You can park almost ANYWHERE when you're on a call and if you see something screwy, you can just come to a halt, not circle the block HOPING if something screwy was going on, it's still going on (or GOA, that works too!). I've BACKED up on a very busy main street because I COULD!

But it *can* take a toll. I admit to being tired most of the time, of not really having two full days off, of having to use Vacation Time to do stuff Day guys can just do after work. I do see my family as often as I want to (and have an excuse if I don't want to) and if I do something stupid, I can simply say, "Oh, I work the overnight shift. I'm just too tired to get that right!"

I love my shift and have no intention of leaving as long as I work where I do. Were I in the suburbs, I may have jumped shift years ago, but, I'm not complaining.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

j809 said:


> I wish I was on days


OMFG!!!! You LIAR!!!!!
I suppose then I'll drive over through Groton and Ayer to do all your details then!?!? LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

We're allowed to change shifts every four months if we want to, regardless of how much time we have on the job. We like it that way better as it's more fair for everyone and is good for morale. Maybe your chief will reconsider the policy.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

3x11's turn into 3x3 very easily. If your young it is fun, but it gets old after a while.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I only do Ayer Woody, Groton is chump change! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

LA Copper said:


> We're allowed to change shifts every four months if we want to, regardless of how much time we have on the job. We like it that way better as it's more fair for everyone and is good for morale. Maybe your chief will reconsider the policy.


I've heard of some departments doing something similar. The only downside is that there is no light at the end of the tunnel. I like the idea of getting the bad shifts out of the way while I'm younger and knowing I won't ever have to go back after a certain point.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Is this even a question? Unless your OIC lets you snooze from 0300-0700 it's not worth it. I always hated going home when the sun was up and trying to black out my bedroom to sleep. Getting only 4 hours of sleep then hitting the gym, getting my son, making dinner then trying to take a quick nap for a hour before I returned to work. I always felt as though the midnight shift just hangs over your head. Sure, you can get things done during the day, if you sacrifice sleep but eventually it catches up to you. 

I am not a "day guy". I like to do police work and the undesirables come out to play at night. Where I work the 4-12 is the busiest shift. So that's what I chose. Mids is busy from 0000-0400 then dies down, unless there is a late night rape/domestic/MVA etc. Where I work, there is no sleeping on mids and you can't return to the station unless given permission. So you hide.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

If you work in a good sized city mids could be fun since you get to see some weird stuff and probably keep busy (awake) for most of the night. Everywhere else it is absolutely miserable. I did one year on midnights and gained 25 lbs and probably went to less calls than I do in 1 month on 4-12. I was a zombie and though I could go to more things with friends/family I wasn’t really “there” if you know what I mean. Do your body and mind a favor and go days if you can but if not 4-12 is good too.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

To everyone on this thread, if you can get a copy of "MIDNIGHTS A year with the Wellfleet Police" you'll love it. Funny and written from the heart.

Midnights, a Year with the Wellfleet Police by Alec Wilkinson

On another note, we bid 2x a year. The only ones who have no shot at what they want are the newest guys, but more often than not, they end up where they'd like to be. We bid, of course by seniority. We work our asses off most weekends, especially at least one night if there's a football game or big party. Loads of medical calls-aka DRUNKS. We DO get it all, though maybe more crap calls that "POLICE" calls. Most busy nights end at 3. Some busy nights START at 3. It's crazy how that works. And of course, there's always those calls that, that ONE incident will take up most of the shift for one or all the folks working. But I wouldn't trade it. I'm too used to it now.
Last bid, four of us on the overnight who've been there for years started a rumor that we were all going to bid 3-11. It started a near panic among the 3-11 guys since SOMEBODY would get bumped. One of us DID and had planned to. The other three of us actually toyed with the idea, just to screw things up and one WOULD HAVE, but we, in the end just stuck it out and comfortably stayed where we are.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

These posts from MTC and Patrol 22 really sum up the differences between shifts.

*MTC -- *
I did mids for 16 years.... went to eves.... like the hours... like being home at night... but a work day really takes up the entire day - can't get much done on either side of the shift.

If I could stay awake I'd have stayed on the overnights... but eve's fly by.
*
PATROL 22* -- If you work in a good sized city mids could be fun since you get to see some weird stuff and probably keep busy (awake) for most of the night. Everywhere else it is absolutely miserable. I did one year on midnights and gained 25 lbs and probably went to less calls than I do in 1 month on 4-12. I was a zombie and though I could go to more things with friends/family I wasn't really "there" if you know what I mean. Do your body and mind a favor and go days if you can but if not 4-12 is good too.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Kilvinsky said:


> To everyone on this thread, if you can get a copy of "MIDNIGHTS A year with the Wellfleet Police" you'll love it. Funny and written from the heart.
> 
> Midnights, a Year with the Wellfleet Police by Alec Wilkinson
> 
> On another note, we bid 2x a year. The only ones who have no shot at what they want are the newest guys, but more often than not, they end up where they'd like to be. We bid, of course by seniority. .


I worked at a place like that with the 2x shift bid. The senior guys would bid mids during the summer, (so they could sleep and work details during the day) and the new guys would get bumped to day shift making zero coin. Not to mention how that f(cks up family life if you have a spouse that works and figuring out child care. What a nightmare.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

woodyd said:


> Never have, nor will God willing, be on days


Used to love days for being busy, but now I just want to urinate on managements shoes, they are soooooo outta touch.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I read Midnight's about 25 years ago. Good book but boy, I'm glad I didn't work a quiet place like that on midnights.

While working Patrol, I always liked working nights as that's when the vast majority of the drive-by shootings happen. Plus that's when most of the gang activity happens, which makes the shift that much more interesting.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

LA must be like NYC.
" the city that never sleeps "


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

LA Copper said:


> I read Midnight's about 25 years ago. Good book but boy, I'm glad I didn't work a quiet place like that on midnights.
> 
> While working Patrol, I always liked working nights as that's when the vast majority of the drive-by shootings happen. Plus that's when most of the gang activity happens, which makes the shift that much more interesting.


I respect that attitude, I truly do, but now that I've been set in my ways so long, the very thought of even a mildly busy night makes my butt pucker and my toes curl.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Kilvinsky said:


> I respect that attitude, I truly do, but now that I've been set in my ways so long, the very thought of even a mildly busy night makes my butt pucker and my toes curl.


I guess I'm kinda set in my ways too. Got used to the busy nights all these years and liked it from the very beginning. With few exceptions, it's usually pretty busy, which is one of the reasons I joined in the first place.

But I understand the slower pace of things too, especially as we get older.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I like nights. Good group of guys and it's a whole different type of work compared to days in my opinion. It's rough on the body but I won't be there forever. I overheard a former SP Sgt. the other day at court saying that they could bid for their shifts every 8 weeks? I never heard that before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

You gotta do what's best for your situation. I've worked all 3 shifts, worked nights for most of my life. I still like nights but that's just me.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

USAF286 said:


> I overheard a former SP Sgt. the other day at court saying that they could bid for their shifts every 8 weeks? I never heard that before.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes RISP has a odd rotation. They also run 2 man cars on the overnights. There is only 8 troopers on the road on a 0000-0800 in the whole state some nights


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

woodyd said:


> Apparently Rhode Island SP switches schedules every six weeks. 12 hour shifts, three on three off, rotate between days and nights every six weeks.
> The 12 hour three on/off part I could get used to but the changing shifts every six weeks would suck. I wonder if they can swap with each other to stay on either days or nights.


I know years ago Northeaster Univ. PD used to switch shifts every few weeks. HOW IN THE HELL can your body ever get used to working ANY shift if you're always changing? It's INSANE! Unless that's what you like, then, run with it.



felony said:


> Yes RISP has a odd rotation. They also run 2 man cars on the overnights. There is only 8 troopers on the road on a 0000-0800 in the whole state some nights


When your entire state is only the size of Malden, I guess you can do that.

KIDDING!!!! I know it's bigger than Malden over all. I LOVE RHODE ISLAND, have for decades. In all seriousness, I really do love that state, but it IS very small and if all you have is 4 cars covering the entire state, you know the local fuzz will always back you up.

The thing for me with the RISP, is how can you be sure it's really the RISP when the cruiser shows up? It only says State Police 8 times on the car, it might be a misprint.

I forgot, the license plates. 9 times. I apologize, it seems they no longer have it written on the hood of the cruiser. Why be redundant?


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

felony said:


> Yes RISP has a odd rotation. They also run 2 man cars on the overnights. There is only 8 troopers on the road on a 0000-0800 in the whole state some nights


I usually see more troopers on overnight details than that on 95 between Cranston and Pawtucket. They are everywhere lately


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

My former agency, has used RISP to cover the city, when we had a double shooting and all the cars were tied up. They sent us 2 cruisers, so 4 troopers. That's half the overnight coverage of the state. RISP uses two man cars at night, due to OUI enforcement, officer safety etc. If there is a fatal on I-95, then more SP cars are tied up (happens fairly often). RISP is more HW patrol than anything else. They have a few special units but, a far cry from the MSP. Plus, the RISP don't have exclusive jurisdiction over homicides, or unnatural deaths like CPAC. You can be a real homicide detective, without having to run everything by the local CPAC. The RI crime lab is run by the department of health, unlike in MA its MSP. The Fire Marshall's Office has its own investigators who are also law enforcement. They only use the RISP K-9 to assist in detecting arson. Unlike MA its all troopers. The Airport has its own police, not a state police troop like MA. RI has its own WMD response team and bomb squad supported by the state and federal funding. Not a RISP unit, unlike MA that has EOD, etc.

For being a small state, it has it's fair share of shit bags. RI is the second most densely populated state in the country. With the exception of a few nice coastal towns, the rest of the state is filled with underfunded communities. Which means, a lot of section 8, drug running illegal immigrants, human trafficking, sex offenders, biker gangs, prostitution, gangs, Crip/Blood affiliated gangs, shit head central. As far as I know, the rest of the state is on regular 4/2 8 hour shift rotations. RISP is the only agency I know of that has the funky schedule.


----------

